# Bussysteme in Verbindung mit Brandschutzklappen



## Nano.v1 (1 Juni 2018)

Hallo Kollegen,

Im Moment suche ich nach Informationen und Meinungen zu folgendem Thema:

Abgesehen von ASi-Bus wäre es interessant zu wissen welche Bussysteme, bsplw. Modbus für euch in Frage kämen.

Gibt es schon Systeme die konventionelle Brandschutzklappen, bevorzugt mit Steckverbindungen via Bussystem an eine beliebige DDC anschalten und weder Zulassungs- noch Sicherheitstechnisch Bedenklich sind. Eigensicherheit und ähnliche Themen werden bei der entsprechenden Hard- und Software selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt und gem. BSVO und SPrüfV als beweisfähig angesehen.


Falls Ihr Fragen habt meldet euch, für Meinungen bin ich dankbar.

Grüsse Markus


----------



## GLT (1 Juni 2018)

Du suchst Infos - aber falls wir Fragen haben, sollen wir fragen? Wer antwortet dann, Du? Jemand anderes?

Konventionelle BSK haben keinen Antrieb sondern nur Meldekontakte - da kannste nehmen, was Du willst.

Die bessere Ausführung hat dann 2 Meldezustände u. einen steuerbaren Antrieb.

BSK/RDK sind typische TGA Anwendungsfälle - die werden oft bzw. bislang konv. per IO-Verdrahtung angebunden (an die GLT).
Belimo hat mit dem MP-Bus eine brauchbare marktgängige Kommunikation, andere haben sich auf MODBUS RTU oder auch CAN auf den Weg gemacht.


----------



## Wu Fu (1 Juni 2018)

Da habe ich schon alles Mögliche gesehen.

Belimo schreibt bei MP-Bus und BSK, es wurden Schweizer-Normen umgesetzt bei Einsatz in anderen Ländern sind die jeweiligen Normen zu berücksichtigen (oder so ähnlich, auf die Schnelle finde ich die Passage nicht).
Ich kenne auch Anlagen wo die BSK über LON-Bus angesteuert werden, entweder direkt mit LON-Schnittstelle oder über ein LON-Modul vor Ort.
Mir sind auch Anlagen bekannt, wo proprietäre Protokolle der Hersteller für I/Os vor Ort eingesetzt werden, d.h. an der BSK ein I/O-Modul in einem Abzweigkasten.
Hier gibt es unzählige Variationen auch mit Modbus, BACnet MS/TP etc, Google spuckt hierzu einiges aus.

Mit diesem System bin ich schon sehr oft in Kontakt gekommen, auch wenn es um Entrauchung mit Sachverständigen Abnahmen geht.
https://www.rk-tec.com/



> Eigensicherheit und ähnliche Themen werden bei der entsprechenden Hard- und Software selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt und gem. BSVO und SPrüfV als beweisfähig angesehen.


Was möchtest Du den hierfür genau haben?
Laut meines Wissens ist laut M-LüAR für die Ansteuerung ggf. nur der entsprechende Rauchmelder relevant und nicht die automatische Ansteuerung über die DDC, daher gibt es in der Regel keine gesonderten Anforderung an die Ansteuerung deswegen auch die Vielzahl der Bussystem. Ausnahmen sind natürlich Anlagen mit Entrauchungsfunktion und gesonderte Anforderungen des Bauherrn oder der Sachverständigen.
Achtung, diese Aussage beruht nur auf meinem Halbwissen, hierüber kann man sicher diskutieren.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Toddy80 (17 Juli 2018)

Schau dir doch mal das System von Wildeboer an.

https://www.wildeboer.de/de/produkte/gebaeudesystemtechnik/

Das System bietet alle sicherheitsrelevanten Funktionen und kann per Modbus-Gateway an andere Steuerungen angebunden werden.


----------



## egro (17 Juli 2018)

Frag mal Onkel Google nach

THC Smart-Master.

Und schau dir das PDF an...


----------



## cas (12 November 2018)

Hallo,

da Brandschutzklappe eigensicher sind, ist die Anforderung nicht wirklich groß.

in der Regel werden nur die Auf-Zu-Meldungen zur GLT gemeldet. Hat aber sicherheitstechnisch keine Bedeutung.
Das Öffnen und Schließen der Klappe macht in der Regel die Lüftungsanlage. Per Relais oder Bus...egal.

Anders ist es bei Entrauchungsklappen, das ist ne ganz andere Welt.


----------

